#ubuntu-co 2011-05-16
<kuadrosx> Andphe: http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/como-tomar-un-screenshot-de-un-menu-en-ubuntu
<kuadrosx> como seria? no es darle una "demora" al gnome-screenshot?
<Andphe> esta porqueria borro lo que yo habia escrito
<Andphe> ....
<Andphe> bueno
<kuadrosx> :-O
<kuadrosx> Andphe: esta bueno ese shutter
<Andphe> aja
<Andphe> es bueno
<Andphe> es una recomendacion de Magicfab btw
<kuadrosx> tiene algo que le falta ksnapshot
<kuadrosx> y es poder dibujar encima del screenshot
<kuadrosx> 0 upgraded, 52 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded. >> no gracias :|
<Andphe> creo que si se puede kuadrosx 
<Andphe> solo que algunas primitivas
<Andphe> si mal no recuerdo yo he dibujado elipses sobre los screenshots
<kuadrosx> Andphe: decia que shutter tiene y ksnapshot no tiene
<Andphe> ahh ok
 * kuadrosx is swapping :C
<Andphe> yo todo el tiempo
<Andphe> no se por qué
<Andphe> tengo 4GB de ram
<Andphe> bueno si se por que
<Andphe> el chromium
<Andphe> :\
<kuadrosx> a yo si se porque... la tarea de rake fixall de shapado :D
<hollman> :E
<MagicFab> hola amigos
<MagicFab> Cómo se llama la aplicación de captura de pantalla (en Aplicaciones > Accesorios ) ?
<MagicFab> hollman, Andphe kuadrosx patcito sergiokof o/ ^ 
<sergiokof> ksnapshot
<kuadrosx> jeje
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: gnome-screenshot?
<MagicFab> sí, pero necesito su nombre en el menú :) No tengo una Ubuntu en español a la mano
<patcito> el boton print-screen no la inicia?
<hollman> <kuadrosx> MagicFab: gnome-screenshot? ---> ese es
<kuadrosx> aaa yo uso kde :)
<kuadrosx> hollman: como dice en el menu en español ?
<hollman> kuadrosx, yo lo tengo en ingles
<hollman> dice take a screenshoot
<kuadrosx> fail :D
<hollman> dice take a screenshot
<MagicFab> hollman, gracias, eso lo sabía :D
<Andphe> "Capturar Pantalla"
<MagicFab> Andphe, +1
<Andphe> gnome-screenshot
<patcito> gnome-panel-screenshot ?
<Andphe> en 11.04 no hay gnome-panel
<Andphe> en unity pues
<hollman> MagicFab, haaa, la pregunta era como sale el menu de capturar pantalla en el menu aplicaciones > accesorios
<MagicFab> hollman, "<MagicFab> Cómo se llama la aplicación de captura de pantalla (en Aplicaciones > Accesorios ) ?" :)
<MagicFab> bueno muchacho(a)s, a votar :)
<MagicFab> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/como-tomar-un-screenshot-de-un-menu-en-ubuntu
<hollman> yo sigo entendiendo mal ... bueno ...
<Andphe> el que no vote por mi, ya sabe
<MagicFab> Andphe, :)
<hollman> Andphe, tiene cds de ubuntu para regalar en la uni del valle ?
<Andphe> no nada
<Andphe> ni uno
<Andphe> pa palmira sergio me regalo 9
<Andphe> de 10.10
<Andphe> toco rifarlos
<Andphe> va a traer ? :P
<Andphe> de 11.04
<Andphe> #quegracias
<hollman> Andphe, no tengo y me estan pidiendo
<Andphe> ahm
<hollman> andresmujica, ya pidio los de 11.04 ?
<Andphe> <Lamusj> mira son 2 cosas || 1. Que requisitos hay que cumplir para ser miembro oficial de ubuntu, aparte de los karma en el launchpad?  || 2. Como crear un PPA en el launchpad? no se a donde subo los archivos, la verdad no se nada del cuento del ppa
<Andphe> ahh hollman se fue :D
<Andphe> andresmujica,  MagicFab, ↑↑↑ algo que aportar ?
<Andphe> lo del PPA es en su cuenta launchpad
<Andphe> solo creando una cuenta en launchpad puede crear PPAs
<Lamusj> Si claro, lo que no entiendo es donde se suben los archivos del ppa o como se configura :/
<Andphe> ok
<Andphe> Lamusj, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<Andphe> le va dando siguiente
<Andphe> :)
<Andphe> y le cacharrea harto
<Andphe> pero harto
<Lamusj> Andphe, Ok! me pondre a eso! Gracias!
<Andphe> bien
<Andphe> Lamusj, que estas empaquetando ?
<Lamusj> Andphe, el php5 y algunas lib, pero ps nada del otro mundo!
<Andphe> el php5 ?
<Andphe> que version ? por que lo estas empaquetando ?
 * Andphe tiene paquetes de PHP5.2 para ubuntu
<Lamusj> Andphe, en tu launchpad ??
<Andphe> aja
<Andphe> estoy trabajando en el de Natty porque con el soporte para multi arch se me despeloto todo
<Andphe> pero ya encontré el parche que usaron el PHP 5.3
<Andphe> y mas tarde lo voy a probar
<kuadrosx> quien viera ese Andphe
<Lamusj> xD
<Andphe> je
<Lamusj> Andphe, que bien, voy a revisar!
<Andphe> y voy a hacer otro
<Andphe> PHP5.2
<Andphe> que se pueda instalar paralelo a PHP5
<Andphe> para poder tener PHP 5.2 y PHP 5.3 en la misma maquina
<Andphe> mira el parche https://launchpadlibrarian.net/66957125/libpcre-is-multiarch.patch
<Lamusj> Andphe, ya lo haz probado antes, no?
<Andphe> que cosa ?
<Lamusj> el parche!
<Andphe> pues es el que usaron en la version oficial del paquete
<Andphe> ahora mas tarde pruebo si sirve en PHP 5.2.17
<kardioid> Hola, donde esta el ejecutable de la Terminal? lo busco en /bin/ y no lo encuentro ... o como se llama? pasé a Xubuntu y no funciona el Ctrl+Alt+T y quiero crear un shorcut
<Andphe> gnome-terminal
<Andphe> pa cuando vuelva ↑↑↑
<kuadrosx> xterm :D
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-17
<Andphe> <Lamusj> mira son 2 cosas || 1. Que requisitos hay que cumplir para ser miembro oficial de ubuntu, aparte de los karma en el launchpad?  || 2. Como crear un PPA en el launchpad? no se a donde subo los archivos, la verdad no se nada del cuento del ppa
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: ping
<Andphe> hollman, SergioMeneses ↑↑↑ algun comentario ?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  pong
<SergioMeneses> Andphe: comentario de q?
<SergioMeneses> aaaaa
<Andphe> :\
<SergioMeneses> Andphe: el karma no es necesario
<andresmujica> de lo que pregunta Lamusj
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: Andphe como es la pregunta?
<andresmujica> Lamusj:  respecto al punto 2 https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<Andphe> Lamusj, quiere ser ubuntu member
<Andphe> necesita que lo asesoren
<SergioMeneses> Andphe: oks...
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: ping
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: saludos.. q pena dejarlo hablando solo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: ya lo contactaron los de los conference?
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses 
<andresmujica> sip ya llego una caja, creo que es solo de cds
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: saludos!... paseme su wiki
<andresmujica> ahorita envio el mail para comenzar a distribuirlos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: no hay lio :D
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: oks vale...
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/julianlamus !
<SergioMeneses> muchisimas gracias!
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: oks ya miro :D
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: primero debes ser miembro oficial de algun team... como ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: tambien debes temer mas contribuciones en la wiki
<SergioMeneses> podemos ir reuniendo algunos testimonios pero te falta mucho todavia :S
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: el link a LP de tu wiki no funciona
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, Sii, ya lo arreglo!
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: oks...
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, me dijeron que seria bueno ser miembro d eun loco team, si es cierto?
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: claro... primero tienes q tener ciertos aportes a un loco team
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: la idea de los ubuntu-member es q ayudan a los loco's
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica: hollman y yo somos members
 * SergioMeneses se disculpa por el llamado
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, ya esta el link del LP bien!
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: ...voy
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, un buen loco team, cual seria? o cual recomiendas?
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: recomiendo ubuntu colombia :D
<Andphe> colombia ....
<Andphe> :\
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: pero ya sos miembro de ubuntu colombia oficialmente
<SergioMeneses> toda esa informacion deberias ponerla en tu wiki
<SergioMeneses> :D
<Lamusj> Sii!
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: veo!... pues tienes muy buena pagina de LP...
<Lamusj> Sii! 
<Lamusj> pues eh empezado a mejorarla un poco!
<Lamusj> a contribuir un poco mas!
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: eso te recomiendo :D
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: de momento ve mejorando tu wiki :D ...tu wiki es tu hoja de presentacion :D
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, Ok, le pondre las ultima info que no esta!
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, umm si no estoy mal, me agregue al proyecto de la pagina web de U-co y creo que no me han aceptado, con quien podria consultar eso?
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: hay grupos q son algo cerrados... piden contribuciones previas o que ya estes vinculado a algun otro proyecto!
<SergioMeneses> la verdad tu peticion es revisada por julian alarcon 
<SergioMeneses> el esta encargado de ese proyecto
<Lamusj> Sii eso eh visto!
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/SitioWeb
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses,  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-sitioweb-team Pendiente de aprovacion xDD
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, o pues hacer parte de otro proyecto de U-co lo que quiero es contribuir!
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: jeje le voy a decir a julian que te revise... pero el es quien toma la desicion, el maneja sus proyectos y yo los mios :D
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: esta soporte!
 * SergioMeneses haciendo publicidad
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Soporte
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, voy leyendo! :)
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: oks
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, mas que todo es generar nueva documentacion, colaborar con preguntas y estar pendiente de la wiki, list y el irc ??
<Lamusj> a grandes rasgos!
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: exacto... y mantener las preguntas de shapado
<Lamusj> Pss aguanta mucho, el problema es que el guru de esto, no soy! hahaha no se que requisitos se nesecitan o como es SergioMeneses  xD
<vientosolar> guenas.. pregunta
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: jeje pues la verdad es aportar con soporte.. 
<SergioMeneses> :D
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, a que se refiere con "Aportar con soporte" ?? Soporte de preguntas que tenga la gente de U-co?
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj: claro... y respondiendo en la lista de correos... y respondiendo en shapado... soporte hacemos todos casi siempre sin darnos cuenta! :D
<vientosolar> no he podido solucionar el erro NO_PUBKEY 
<vientosolar> snif
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar: q te paso?
<vientosolar> estuve intentando solucionar el congelamiento de mi pantalla y active un repo en el gestor de synaptic y ahora cuando update me sale ese error
<vientosolar> algo como xserver-xorg-video-amd y no me deja actualizar desde el gestor ni desde terminal. 
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar: desactiva el repositorio 
<vientosolar> SergioMeneses: Necesito reiniciar, cierto?
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar: no...
<SergioMeneses> solo quita el rpeositorio y vuelves a cargar con un update
<vientosolar> SergioMeneses: Ya lo desactive y le di otra vez update y lo mismo.. 
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar: q te dice ahora el error
<vientosolar> donde puedo copiar mi sources.list para que lo revises... 
<vientosolar> lo mismo
<vientosolar> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<vientosolar> W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 4F191A5A8844C542
<Lamusj> y con sudo ppa-purge ppa:<nombre de repositorio> ??
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar: copia el error aqui
<SergioMeneses> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar: y me pasas el link
<vientosolar> Voy a copiar el sources a ver si tengo algo mal, ok?
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar: mejor cpia la salida completa de la consola primero
<vientosolar> ok
<vientosolar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608745/
<vientosolar> hace unos dias me arrojaba un error en gpg.conf 
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar: je! ya miro
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar: aqui etsa la solucion http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2010/09/error-repositorios-al-actualizar.html
<kuadrosx> 0.0
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar: te toca volver a descargar los keys para esos repositorios
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx: ?
<kuadrosx> O.O
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar: tambien puedes bajarte un script oficial q actualiza todas las firmas.. http://b2dbuntu.wordpress.com/2009/01/29/solucion-actualizar-las-llaves-publicas-gpg-de-launchpad-en-ubuntu/
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx: o.o -> ("why")
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: que estoy mirando
<kuadrosx> 0,0
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx: jajajaj... me gusto lo del script oficial! ....conecta directamente a LP... super buena por los de ubuntu-forums
<vientosolar> ok, voy a intentarlo
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: que cosa ve?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx: el script para actualizar las firmas automaticamente
<vientosolar> vientosolar@vientosolar:~$ sudo ./launchpad-update maverick
<vientosolar> Please select one of the following:
<vientosolar> --
<vientosolar> - hardy
<vientosolar> - intrepid
<vientosolar> - jaunty
<vientosolar> --
<vientosolar> Example: sudo ./launchpad-update intrepid
<vientosolar> no esta maverick
<vientosolar> :(
<kuadrosx> maverick is dead
<kuadrosx> no? :O
<vientosolar> estoy instalando el script
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx: si... q yo sepa
<Andphe> muerto ?
<Andphe> pero si es la version anterior
<Andphe> debe tener 18 meses de soporte
<kuadrosx> a si xD
<kuadrosx> debe ser porque el esta en maverik
<SergioMeneses> Andphe: cierto... maverick merkat no
<SergioMeneses> ...voy saliendo de clase, nos hablamos al rato :D
<vientosolar> listo
<vientosolar> no habia quitado bien el repositorio 
<Lamusj> vientosolar, :)
<vientosolar> solo habia quitado el paquete
<vientosolar> jajaja
<Lamusj> con sudo ppa-purge ppa:<nombre de repositorio>  era facil xD
<vientosolar> es que no me acordaba como se llamaba
<vientosolar> pero apenas vi el nombre me acorde
<patcito> MagicFab: asi se ve en el nuevo shapado cuando recibes una invitacion :D http://pub.ricodigo.com/acceptinvite1.png por ahora no es definitivo, solo esta en el repo
<patcito> es que te ves tan fotogénico
<patcito> y feliz
<patcito> no es asi kuadrosx y senekis? :D
<senekis> jejej sip patcito
<kuadrosx> :D
<vientosolar> esculpen la dignorancia que diablos es shapado
<patcito> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<patcito> mira el topic
<vientosolar> donde consigo una distro de redhat?
<kuadrosx> la compras o usas centos
<vientosolar> una pregunta, alguien sabe como recupero el reloj en el panel superior? 
<Andphe> viento......
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-18
<vientosolar> buenas tardes.. alguno me puede indicar como reactivo el reloj del panel superior?
<Lamusj> Andphe, como vas? xD
<Andphe> hola Lamusj 
<Lamusj> Andphe, como te fue con el ppa del php?
<Andphe> no compila todavia
<Lamusj> :/
<Lamusj> que mal eso, sabes cual es el motivo?
<Andphe> aja el cambio que se hizo para soportar multiarch
<Andphe> las librerias estan ahora en otras partes
<Andphe> entonces toca modificar los scripts para compilarlo
<Lamusj> ummm entiendo! voy a leer algo sobre eso  aver! :)
<Andphe> ok
<Andphe> :)
<GaBo> hey hola !!
<GaBo> !seen luis_lopez
<kubot> luis_lopez was last seen in #ubuntu-co 1 week, 0 days, 17 hours, 21 minutes, and 35 seconds ago: <luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: eso es ahora... http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/568
<GaBo> !seen tatica1
<kubot> tatica1 was last seen in #ubuntu-co 42 weeks, 5 days, 16 hours, 19 minutes, and 50 seconds ago: <tatica1> kuadrosx cómo va Shapado?
<Andphe> hola GaBo 
<GaBo> hola Andphe todo bn ?
<Andphe> si bien y vos ?
<GaBo> bien volviendo a visitar este canal
<Lord_Ahriman> u_U
<Lord_Ahriman> nadie x aki?
<Andphe> o_O
<MagicFab> Andphe, \o/
<Andphe> :)
<Andphe> hola MagicFab buenos dias
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, al fin ya esta empaquetada la versión de php?
<Andphe> si anoche ya pude compilarla
<Andphe> ya esta en mi ppa
<Andphe> esta mañana actualice y la estoy usando
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, cuál versión ?
<Andphe> MagicFab, lo que pasa es que en Ubuntu solo viene PHP 5.3
<Andphe> ya no soportan 5.2
<Andphe> pero hay scripts que no funcionan en PHP 5.3
<Andphe> entonces yo he venido manteniendo en mi ppa
<Andphe> unos paquetes de PHP 5.2
<Andphe> que se instalan usando pinning
<Andphe> con cada nueva version de ubuntu, yo genero unos paquetes para la nueva version
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, \o la 5.3 para natty :D
 * SergioMeneses tiene cierta latencia porq esta hablando con su jefe 
<Andphe> 5.2
<Andphe> 5.3 es la que trae la distro por defecto
<MagicFab> exelente idea
<MagicFab> en estos días me tocó instalar un CentOS pues necesitabamos PHP 4.2!
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, eso! ud es el q empaqueta jeje le doy la razón
<Andphe> 4.2 ?
<Andphe> LOL
<Andphe> pero un centos viejisimo
<Andphe> porque viene como con PHP 5.1
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, porq tan viejo?
<Andphe> ya me ha tocado ese camello tb, actualizar un centos a PHP 5.2.17
<MagicFab> Nop, en CentOS encontramos un repo externo con 4.2
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, je!
<MagicFab> era para un sitio web de un client que lo quería poner en linea temporalmente
<MagicFab> y el sitio llevab 3 años offline pero teniamos un backup
<Andphe> jaja
<Andphe> 4.2 que barbaro
<MagicFab> si, pues habían hecho un backup del sitio pero en esa epoca no usaban VMs :)
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, MagicFab estamos hablando en un rato!... salgo de la oficina al banco
<Lamusj> Buenas!
<Lamusj> de casualidad alguien sabe como es el cuento del karma en el launcpad cuando se ayuda en las preguntas? el que hace la pregunta cierra el tema?
<Andphe> o se cierran solas si no reciben atencion creo recordar
<Lamusj> Andphe: como vamos? xD es que ayude en una pero no si el debe cerrarla, pues ponerla resuelta !!!
<Andphe> ahh si, imagino que si
<Andphe> :)
<Lamusj> ok! gracias Andphe !
<Lamusj> Andphe: una ultima cosa, quien dice que si lo ayude o quien me anota que ayude dandole respuesta a la preguntaa?
<Andphe> eso lo lleva automanticamente el launchpad Lamusj 
<Lamusj> ok! Gracias!
<Andphe> oiste Lamusj y por que queres ser ubuntu member ?
<Lamusj> Andphe, Respuesta de reinado? 
<Andphe> jajaa
<Andphe> es que me parece curioso
<Lamusj> jajaja por que curioso?
<Andphe> se le nota el entusiasmo
<Andphe> o la urgencia
<Lamusj> jajajaja naah, urgencia noo! solo que es un proposito y pues lo bueno es cumplirlo rapido! :)
<Andphe> ahm
<Lamusj> hhahaa Andphe la verdad el cuento del linux me ah gustado mucho desde hace un buen tiempo y pss veo que ubuntu complementa todo!
<Lamusj> me gusta poder colaborar con el proyecto, con la gente!
<Lamusj> no soy un guru en el cuento, pero ps poder colaborar me agrada muchoo
<Andphe> ok
<Andphe> ese proposito puede llevar algo de tiempo y esfuerzo
<Andphe> :)
<Andphe> se lo digo para que no se desinfle en el camino
<Lamusj> a que te refieres con que puede llevar esfuerzo y tiempo? Andphe 
<Andphe> pues que no lo va a conseguir en 1 semana
<Andphe> ni en 2
<Andphe> pero pues ya arranco el proceso que es lo importante
<Lamusj> ahhh si clarooo! eso lo se, hay que tener un largo camino para llegar a eso!
<Lamusj> pero pues hasta el momento creo yo que eh evolucionado mucho, eh aprendido y eso me agrada mucho mas jajaa :D
<Andphe> :)
<Lamusj> la pregunta es por que tu no eres ubuntu members Andphe si por lo poco que eh visto, tienes muy buena wiki y colaboraciones ??
<Andphe> Lamusj, pues porque con lo poco que contribuyo
<Andphe> no hace falta que sea ubuntu member
<Andphe> :P
<Andphe> yo respondo alguna pregunta por aca
<Andphe> y represento a u-co en eventos en la U
<Andphe> pero no mas
<Andphe> los ubuntu members estan mucho mas inmersos en las actividades de la comunidad
<Andphe> se hacen ubuntu member porque quieren ayudar mas que el resto por asi decirlo
<Lamusj> si clarooo, pero igual no lo haz pensando alguna vez? Andphe 
<Andphe> no la verdad no
<Andphe> :)
<Lamusj> por que?
<Lamusj> Andphe, si como te dije antes tienes una buena wiki!! 
<Andphe> no creo, mira que apenas aparece un evento https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Andphe
<Andphe> tengo que poner otro
<Lamusj> Andphe, haces parte de mambo cms team?
<julianrmr> wenas
<julianrmr> que pena 
<julianrmr> pero necesito ayuda para insalr una webcam 
<julianrmr> marca startec
<julianrmr> y aun no he encontrado la solucion 
<julianrmr> saben que ese no es el problema 
<julianrmr> el verdadero problema es que no he podido instalar el ubuntu
<julianrmr> no he conseguido instalarlo
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-19
<cristian_> buenas
<cristian_> una ayuda
<cristian_> kiero crear un ciber control en ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<hollman> senekis_, ud va a tulua este año ??
<hollman> mmmm
<hollman> sergiomeneses
<SergioMeneses> hollman, saludos
<SergioMeneses> hollman, q pena andaba comiendo... cuenteme
<hollman> ud va a tulua este año ??
<SergioMeneses> hollman, no me han dicho nada... por?
<hollman> cuando mire el fb se dara cuenta :P
<hollman> noches
<hollman> me voy
<SergioMeneses> hollman, oks
<SergioMeneses> hollman, buena noche
<jon85p> Hola todos, tengo Ubuntu 10.10, la actualización a la nueva versión me tardaría demasiado?
<Andphe> defina demasiado
<SergioMeneses> jon85p, depende de tu ancho de banda... y el comentario de Andphe 
<jon85p> pues, es una conexión relativamente lenta... y con demasiado me refiero a tiempo
<jon85p> tal vez mas de dos horas
<Andphe> 2 horas si se puede tardar
<Andphe> lo que yo hago es descargar el alternate CD
<Andphe> y actualizar desde ahi
<Andphe> son menos las cosas que descarga desde internet
<Andphe> pero aun asi tarda en actualizar los paquetes
<jon85p> mmm ya, es decir con el cd 11.04 podría actualizar la versión?
<Andphe> es una buena pregunta, yo actualizo con el alternate CD hmm
<Andphe> a ver miro uno normal
<Andphe> ahh que va no tengo unidad de CD
<Andphe> :D
<jon85p> jejeje, alternate CD? podria explicarme? :)
<Andphe> es un CD de instalacion pero no es live cd
<Andphe> sino que instala por consola
<Andphe> yo creo que si puede funcionar desde un CD normal
<Andphe> si descarga un iso que sea el mas reciente posible
<Andphe> para que no tenga que descargar muchas actualizaciones
<Andphe> de todas formas depende de los paquetes que haya instalado tb
<jon85p> mm entiendo, gracias por la ayuda
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, ping
<Andphe> aja
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, ud se ha hablado con hollman?
<Andphe> pues por aca  y en #dev-co. como asi?
<hollman> SergioMeneses, ping
<SergioMeneses> hollman, pong
<hollman> SergioMeneses, va a tulua ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ellos ya publicaron el cronograma oficial?
<hollman> SergioMeneses, 
<hollman> ni idea
<SergioMeneses> hollman, si porq no lo encontre, para saber que tenían agendado!
<hollman> http://semanaexpresion.univalle.edu.co/
<SergioMeneses> hollman, si ya habia visto el sitio... eos le dije a Andphe 
<Andphe> no lo han publicado
<Andphe> David quedo de enviarme un pdf con toda la programacion
<Andphe> y no lo he recibido
<Andphe> so, no lo tienen aun
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, recuerde que si necesita material pidalo :D
<Andphe> je
<Andphe> no hay tennis ubuntu ?
<Andphe> JK
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, no q yo sepa... pero le dice a hollman q le preste el buzo q tiene xD
<Andphe> sergiokof, ik, gracias
<Andphe> jajaja
<hollman> hui
<SergioMeneses> necesitaba a luislopez :S será hacerle la cacería luego xD
<hollman> SergioMeneses, que material hay ?
<hollman> yo solo tengo calsoncillos, sacos, camisetas y chicas ubuntu
<hollman> no mas :P
<hollman> chicanero
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ya hay cds 11.04....
<hollman> ha esos los tengo hace una semana
<sergiokof> Andphe, digale a forigua ese tiene hasta condones marca ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> hollman, si..  no han llegado los conference pack... o bueno solo llegaron cds
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, lol
<Andphe> sergiokof, LOL
<hollman> sergiokof, lol
<SergioMeneses> hollman, hablando de todo... cuanto le salio el buzo? poniendolo en la puerta de su casa!
<hollman> SergioMeneses, no me acuerdo
<hollman> como 120k
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ud solo pidio esa vez el buzo o mando por otras cosas?
<hollman> solo eso
<SergioMeneses> yo voy a ver si me lo compro!... y de paso traigo otras cositas
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, hollman sergiokof http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=767
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, no esta caro
<SergioMeneses> no para nada... 78mil
<SergioMeneses> sin envio
<sergiokof> menos
<sergiokof> ha son euros
<sergiokof> jejeje
<sergiokof> pense que dolare
<sergiokof> s
<sergiokof> xd
<sergiokof> yo tengo este mouse
<sergiokof> !!!!
<sergiokof> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=643
<sergiokof> mire
<sergiokof> miren
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses,  hollman 
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, si eso andaba mirando
<SergioMeneses> no esta caro
<SergioMeneses> es mas sale mas caro el envio
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<sergiokof> pero yo lo tengo
<hollman> dejen trabajar ...
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, ud lo tiene?
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<Andphe> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=648
<Andphe> este esta bacano
<Andphe> me avisan si compran algo
<Andphe> :)
<Andphe> a ver si me pego
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, sergiokof yo a final de mes comienzos de junio hago un pedido :D
<SergioMeneses> aprovechando q pagan \o/
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses,  mire
<sergiokof> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=150049015064331&set=a.118549311547635.18266.100001777007019&type=1&theater
<sergiokof> igualito
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, lol
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<sergiokof> que es eso!! http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=776
<sergiokof> xD
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, para ciclistas
<SergioMeneses> como el Andphe 
<Andphe> :S
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, sergiokof esto si esta muy vacano y barato http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=870
<Lamusj> Buenas!
 * Andphe no tiene lactoc
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, cuando vaya a pedir algo me avisa! yo quiero unas cositas del canonical Shop! xD
<SergioMeneses> jajaja 
<SergioMeneses> oks
<Lamusj> pues para que salga mas barato el envio y mas que es la misma ciudad!
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, ud en q parte es q vive
<Lamusj> ceiba 2 SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, mira somos vecinos! jeje no sabia
<Lamusj> jajaja ud donde vive?
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, por los pinos... en toda la avenida
<Lamusj> Ummm recerca!
<Lamusj> yo vivo por bajando del C. cristiano de los pinos!
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, si me imagino jeje
<Lamusj> Hahaha xD seria bueno hacer el pedido en un solo envio! para ahorrar $$
<SergioMeneses> claro
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-20
<SergioMeneses> hollman: ping
<hollman> SergioMeneses, ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman: ud ha visto a mujica?
<GaBo> hola a todos!
<Andphe> hola
<Lamusj> hola!!!
<vientosolar> holaa
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-21
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, ping
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, pong! 
<stOrmBlast> xD!
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, cuenteme como es lo de la "quematon"
<SergioMeneses> ?
<SergioMeneses> q es ese evento?
<stOrmBlast> la revista ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, lo q ud nos envio a la lista
<stOrmBlast> la quematron ? 
<stOrmBlast> es para aprovechar que estamos pintando unos murales en la universidad y pues varia gente a preguntado
<stOrmBlast> demas a eso pues falto gente desde el FLISOL, y la revista es una revista de software libre que vamos a sacar de el GRUPO con el apoyo de U-co 
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, cuando es ese evento?
<stOrmBlast> para lo cual logico voy a hacer yo el articulo de u-co 
<stOrmBlast> la revista sale el dia 22 de junio
<stOrmBlast> la quematron en 15 dias cuando mucho
<stOrmBlast> esa es la idea
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, oks...
<stOrmBlast> aunque la ervista es mas enfocada a ubuntu despues de todo pa eso hago parte de el grupo
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, jeje vale :D
<stOrmBlast> quiere colaborar con info :$?
<stOrmBlast> o un articulo :P ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, necesitamos informacion del evento :D pero fresco... si de poderse se puede, las noticias de la pagina las pueden uds publicar tambien
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, ademas tenemos dos espacios en el campus party... de seguro se puede hacer una reseña de eso
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, seria bueno q ud se hiciera un articulo de la participacion en el flisol con el material q hay en la pagina :D
<stOrmBlast> como asi ? ... no entendi lo de el campus party 
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, ubuntu-co tiene una charla y un taller en el campus
<stOrmBlast> que ranaso -.-
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, ping
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, cuenteme
<stOrmBlast> si me facilita info al respecto seguro la incluyo
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, esta en la pagina www.ubuntu-co.com es el principal
<stOrmBlast> y lo de el campus ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, lo del campus no creo q alcance a salir para la primera edicion de la revista
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, pregunta la revista es digital, impresa o ambas?
<stOrmBlast> ambas
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, super
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, lo q veo grave es la cantidad de cds
<CesarGomez> si al parecer toca que los pida otra persona :S
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, jaja no necesariamente
<SergioMeneses> es q pides demasiados
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> usualmente se envian maximo 20
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, pero deja miramos como nos acomodados y tratamos de enviarte los mas q podamos :D igual eres miembro :D
<CesarGomez> entre server, desktop, y kubuntu ?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, si... son muchos... pero podemos hacerte un mixto bueno
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, en 2 meses tenemos 4 eventos grandes
<CesarGomez> pues sera ...
<CesarGomez> ammm hay donde encontrar info adicional a la wiki y a la pag ?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, esta la revista, un evento en tulua, un evento en cucuta y el campus
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, que tipo de informacion o sobre q?
<CesarGomez> ej: año de inicio ?
<CesarGomez> creacion **
<CesarGomez> hay otra revista ?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, todo lo q hay esta en la wiki
<CesarGomez> no veo año de creacion :-|
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, esa informacion debe ser la fecha de creacion del team en launchpad
<CesarGomez> 2006-10-18 ?
<CesarGomez> :P
<CesarGomez> no se ni por donde empezar :-|
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, jejeje
<CesarGomez> pedire una manito :P
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, todo lo q necesite paselo a la lista de correos a ver q podemos ir haciendo con algo de tiempo
<CesarGomez> mmm primero quiero ideas de que quieren que se publique  :P
<vientosolar> guenas naights
<CesarGomez> hola vientosolar 
<k-milogars> alguno de ud sabe programacion en shell
<CesarGomez> ojala, por mi aprte no
<CesarGomez> parte**
<CesarGomez> pero alguna vez me pasaron esto por si te sirve de ayuda: http://www.demiurgo.org/doc/shell/shell.html
<k-milogars> gracias
<CesarGomez> np
<vientosolar> estoy necesitando aprender joomla.. alguno de ustedes sabe donde puedo aprender?
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, en la red
<SergioMeneses> hay mcuhos tutoriales
<CesarGomez> vientosolar, puedes hacer una busqueda simple en google seguro te saldran muchos tutoriales
<vientosolar> es que me queria evitar la fatiga... ;)
<vientosolar> XD
<CesarGomez> lol
<CesarGomez> vientosolar, la mejor forma de aprender es buscando uno mismo ;-)
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, habia una comunidad llamanda joomla colombia
<SergioMeneses> mire si todavia siguen activos
<CesarGomez> vientosolar en esta pagina hay tutoriales http://www.joomlamania.org/
<CesarGomez> vientosolar : http://www.joomlamania.org/tutoriales-joomla.html
<vientosolar> ;) entrando.. si, ya recorde que hoy habia visitado la web de joomlacolombia
<vientosolar> como instalo un servidor local con Apache, MySQL, PHP y PhpMyAdmin?
<vientosolar> ya encontre :P
<CesarGomez> xD
<vientosolar> todo pa poder aprender joomla.. naaa
<vientosolar> jajaja
<CesarGomez> jajajajajjaaj xD!
<vientosolar> Cesar una ? 
<vientosolar> estoy intentando guardar el archivo info.php en la carpeta var/www y me dice que no tengo los permisos en la terminal toy como root
<vientosolar> como le hago pa que lo guarde?
<vientosolar> alguno sabe?
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, como asi?
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, tienes q editarlo como rut
<SergioMeneses> root
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, si me hice entender?
<CesarGomez> vientosolar, prueba con nautilus
<vientosolar> y como hago eso.. pq lo estaba creando con el gedit
<CesarGomez> vientosolar: abre la terminal
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, sudo gedit /var/www/info.php
<CesarGomez> bueno si esa es + facil xD!
<vientosolar> ;) 
<vientosolar> es que aun no relaciono qué es nautilus y me pierdo
<vientosolar> me queda mas facil con la terminal
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, no t preocupes :D
<SergioMeneses> se aprende con experiencia :D
<CesarGomez> vientosolar, vale no hay problema :P, intenta como SergioMeneses te esta indicando 
<vientosolar> digamos que ahi voy aprendiendo
<vientosolar> gracias a ustedes y a mi inquietud, creo que por eso estoy amando ubuntu.. XD
<CesarGomez> jajja no es por eso, es porque ubuntu se hace amar solito :$
<CesarGomez> <3 :D
<vientosolar> jajaja seee... 
<CesarGomez> hacer un articulo es mas complicado de lo que creia :-|
<CesarGomez> mi profe para instalar php y demas fue Andphe :P
<vientosolar> me creerian que llevo solo como mes y medio y toy feliz con mi ubuntu. Toy conociendo el 10.10 y ya lanzaron el 11.04 no es justo..
<CesarGomez> jajajaja y viene el 11.10 :D
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, dejelo disfrutar la 11.04
<CesarGomez> estoy frustrado con ese articulo -.-
<vientosolar> The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server --> Que hice mal? 
<CesarGomez> amms quieres ver la pagina de info.php ?
<vientosolar> ya la pude ver
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin
<vientosolar> estaba instalando el phpmyadmin
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, no lo tenias instalado?
<SergioMeneses> ese error te salio durante la instalacion?
<vientosolar> me sale cuando intento acceder en el browser 
<vientosolar> ni con 127 ni con localhost
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, tan raro...
<vientosolar> estaba siguiendo estos pasos: http://asostips.com/Articulos/41/instalando-phpapachemysqlphpmyadmin-desde-cero-en-ubuntu-10-10/index.html
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, dejame miro
<vientosolar> estoy viendo /var/www y ahi no existe nada llamado phpmyadmin
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, seguro?  yo veo los pasos bien! bueno no los q yo sigo pero igual funcionaria
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, no no hay lio... el hace es un enlace simbolico a esa ubicacion
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, raro... a lo mejor es un problema con el enlace
<vientosolar> y como hago para verificar que quedo bien y poder acceder a phpmyadmin?
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, listo mira la solucion
<vientosolar> Donde lo busco?
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/72878
<SergioMeneses> mira las soluciones q dan hay
<SergioMeneses> la mejor es editar el archivo apache2
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, acuerdate de editar tyodo eso como root
<vientosolar> ok
<vientosolar> es decir desde la terminal, si?
<vientosolar> eso se agrega en cualquier parte?
<vientosolar> XD
<vientosolar> #1045 El servidor MySQL no autorizó su ingreso y ahora como me valido?
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, no no en cualquier lado xD
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, lee xD
<SergioMeneses> ahora no me carga ubuntu es :S
<vientosolar> pues ya me aparece el phpmyadmin
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, oks... 
<vientosolar> pero me pide clave, yo puse una cuando instale el MySQL y no puedo entrar snif
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, esa clave es la del phpmyadmin
<SergioMeneses> q es diferente a la del mysql
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, ya me tengo q ir... mañana seguimos molestando con eso xD
<vientosolar> yo no he asignado ninguna para el phpmyadmin
<vientosolar> ;)
<vientosolar> acias
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, no?
<vientosolar> no
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, cuando instalabas el phpmyadmin no te pidio contraseña?
<vientosolar> no
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, el phpmyadmin siempre pide contraeña? o efectos mios del sueño?
<Andphe> si
<Andphe> pide contraseña
<Andphe> se puede configurar para que no la pida, pero creo que la conf por defecto
<Andphe> viene para que pida contraseña
<vientosolar> y en ese caso cual es?
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, si vez... el user es root de entrada
<vientosolar> pq a mi no me pidio
<Andphe> cuando instala el phpmyadmin
<Andphe> le pregunta la contraseña
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, imposible q no la pidiera
<vientosolar> root'@'localhost
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, ?
<vientosolar> ese es el usuario que estoy poniendo
<vientosolar> para ingresar
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, cuando entre al phpmyadmin, el user es por defecto: root
<SergioMeneses> la contraseña es la q ud le dio al instalarlo
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, ponga solo root
<vientosolar> listo
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, it's works?
<vientosolar> y si, es la misma clave que puse para el MySQL, pq el phpmyadmin no me la pidio
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, aaa oks oks aunq raro
<SergioMeneses> primera vez q veo eos!
<SergioMeneses> eso
<SergioMeneses> bueno ahora si me voy!... nos vemos luego
<vientosolar> guenas
<Andphe> buenas vientosolar 
<vientosolar> finalmente anoche pude configurar el Joomla.. ahora estoy "muliando".. 
<vientosolar> jajaja
<Andphe> :)
<k-milogars> ayuda en programacion shell
<Andphe> k-milogars, pregunte a ver si alguien sabe 
<k-milogars> bueno
<k-milogars> cree un programa en bash sencillo
<k-milogars> en un menu
<k-milogars> el programa es que oprimo la opciones y realiza la instruccion
<k-milogars> y se sale
<k-milogars> *el problema  es que oprimo la opciones y realiza la instruccion y se sale
<k-milogars> uno en c++ lo hace con un break
<Andphe> k-milogars, sera que no lo tenes en un ciclo o algo asi
<Andphe> que lo mantenga en el script
<k-milogars> me ayuda
<k-milogars> le paso el codigo
<Andphe> ideone.com
<k-milogars> gracias
<k-milogars> ya paso el codigo
<k-milogars> http://ideone.com/0eunv
<k-milogars> es algo muy sencillo
<Andphe> exacto no lo tenes en un ciclo
<k-milogars> me lo arreglas Andphe
<k-milogars> gracias
<Andphe> je
<Andphe> a ver miro
 * Andphe no sabe mucho de bash shell
<Andphe> http://ideone.com/zFijH
<k-milogars> Hermano mucha gracias
<Andphe> :)
<lapen2> hola quien me puede ayudar a instalar una tarjeta de red inalambrica usb
<lapen2> ubuntu
<Andphe> lapen2, y cual es el problema ?
<lapen2> como la instalo
<lapen2> porque yo la conecto pero no sale nada 
<Andphe> ...
<Andphe> ehmm
<Lamusj> lapen2,  el sistema debio reconocertela, yo tengo una asi y me la reconoce de una :/
<lapen2> ni me detecta wifi ni nada como si o ubiese conectado nada
<lapen2> pero no es la tarjeta porque tengo otro equipo con windows y trabaja exelente
<lapen2> y tengo otra y tambien trabaja bien en ubunto pero es mas viejita
<lapen2> y esta sacando la mano
<lapen2> por eso quiero instalar la nueva
<Lamusj> y que referiencia es la tarjeta ??
<lapen2> enuwi-1x42
<lapen2> encorer
<Andphe> lapen ejecute lsusb a ver si sale
<lapen2> encore
<lapen2> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode) Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:
<lapen2> solo reconoce el bluetooth
<lapen2> y esto 
<lapen2> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 
<lapen2> no se que es
<Andphe> es tu tarjeta
<Andphe> desconectala y repeti el lsusb
<Andphe> y compara los 2 listados
<lapen2> ok
<Andphe> esa es ?
<lapen2> si esa es
<lapen2> esa es la terjeta de red 
<lapen2> y ahora ?
<lapen2> ya sabemos que si la reconoce
<lapen2> pero igual no funciona
<Andphe> fwconfig
<Andphe> perdon
<Andphe> iwconfig
<Andphe> mire a ver si le sale el dispositivo de red
<lapen2> no no sale
<lapen2> lo        no wireless extensions.
<lapen2>  eth0  no wireless extensions.
<Andphe> lapen2, deben ser falta de drivers
<Andphe> lapen2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10019180&postcount=6
<lapen2> y como los isntalo
<Andphe> ↑↑↑
<Andphe> :\
<lapen2> hoola
<lapen2> tengo una tarjeta de red usb que necesita que instale los driver 
<lapen2> tengo el cd de instalacion donde aparece una carpeta con driver para linux
<lapen2> pero no se como instalarlo
<lapen2>  es un archivo tar.gz ya los descomprimi pero no se que mas hace rpara isntalr los drivers
<lapen2> quien me ayuda a isntalarlos
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-22
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: ping
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, hola
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: como vamos? por hay vi su twitt
<stOrmBlast> Pues de ir no vamos muy bien xD!
<stOrmBlast> ahhh si ya envie el borrador pero de ubuntu 11.04
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<stOrmBlast> y ud que como va todo ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: maso... documentando todo el dia... procesos q da miedo
<SergioMeneses> y tango q hacer una ingenieria de software para un proyecto pero no tengo idea por donde emepzar
<SergioMeneses> empezar
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, uff pesado, bueno cuando tenga un tiempito le comento una cosa :P
<stOrmBlast> crei que ahbia cambiado mi cik :S
<stOrmBlast> nick**
<stOrmBlast> me voy a copiar de el tuyo xD!
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: jeje
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: cuente a ver por gmail!
<SergioMeneses> ando conectado
<CesarGomez> :D
<CesarGomez> xD!
 * SergioMeneses rest time!
<CesarGomez> este ubuntu 11.04 si da guerra con nvidea :S
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez: jeje soporte? jajaja
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez: a mi lo q no me gusta es q el unity come muchos recursos :S
<CesarGomez> no configura efectos :S
<CesarGomez> lo peor esque no sirven ni en ubuntu classic :S
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses, eso es lo mas grave, bueno pues anda bien no se ha quedado pero extraño mis  ventanas gelatinosas xD!
<aluddin> holas
<aluddin> que tal estais?
<aluddin> buenas madrugadas
<Lamusj> Andphe, estas??
<Andphe> aja
<Lamusj> Andphe, como vas? oye una pregunta, tu sabes cual es el reemplazo de compiz en xubuntu?
<Andphe> hmm no
<Andphe> pero pues uno entenderia que siendo xubuntu algo liviano y para equipos de bajas prestaciones
<Andphe> que no hay un gestor de ventanas con composicion para xubuntu
<Lamusj> Umm si!
<Lamusj> voy averiguar
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-14
<tkw-one> esta canal es una tumba .... deberia llamarse ubuntu-sarcofago-co ... apenas le queda.
<ofprieto> hola buenops dias
<ofprieto> ¬¬ holas
<ofprietoGonzalez> hola sergio buenas tardes
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, saludos
<SergioMeneses> ofprietoGonzalez, saludos
<yu_> hola, tengo una pregunta,
<yu_> hay alguien disponible :)
<yu_> hola 
<yu_> ?
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-15
<tkw-one> m4v: buenas noches mal amigo.... necesito ayuda : quiero personalizar mi teclado y hago esto : creo un archivo para cargar con xmodmap :http://pastebin.com/CNXjA2gQ   esto lo tome del siguiente ejemplo: http://www.lugli.org.ar/mediawiki/index.php/Usar_Acentos ..... sucede que cargo el fichero modificado asi :  $ xmodmap xmodmap_acentos    y me carga sin error aparente pero hace nada.. no funciona.
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, como vamos?
<viperhoot> Hola SergioMeneses ya empezamos con la republicación del wiki ;)
<viperhoot> de todas maneras aplicamos para la próxima reunión.
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, aaa perfecto
<SergioMeneses> si hoy hay reunion
<SergioMeneses> ando trabajando en una propuesta para hoy
<tkw-one> oigan ya que ustedes pueden hacer correciones en los blog wiki .... podrian corregir la informacion de este link http://www.lugli.org.ar/mediawiki/index.php/Usar_Acentos
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, esa wiki no es nuestra
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: si, aún no llegan del UDS y están algo desaparecidos online el resto de los miembros, como para poder coordinarlo bien para la reunión de hoy
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, asista hoy a la reunion
<viperhoot> pero de la próxima no pasas :)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, pero asista para que vea como es la cosa
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: qué propusta?
<SergioMeneses> acerca de las unidades
<SergioMeneses> jejeje algo nuevo que salio de la uds
<tkw-one> ayer tuve la necesidad de configurar los acentos y el simbolo ¿ en mi teclado distribucion USA y ese articulo me sirvio de guia pero esta mal formateado y lo peor le faltan comandos y tiene algunos que no van.
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, de seguro debes registrarte y hacer el cambio en la wiki
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: 3pm verdad?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si... aunque no veo ningun team agendado
<tkw-one> yo soy usuario de los que critica pero no hace correcciones.
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, aaaah
<viperhoot> ok, ahí estaremos ;)
<SergioMeneses> yo creo que se hablara de lo que viene en este ciclo para quetzal
<SergioMeneses> esperemos a ver
<tkw-one> SergioMeneses: cual es el pronostico para hoy ....???   porque no se me olvida que usted puede preveer el futuro.
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, yo creo que banearlo a ud del canal
<tkw-one> jajajaja, ya me lo imaginaba... y porque el ban?
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, por intenso
<viperhoot> lol
<tkw-one> yo no soy intenso... 
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, ud es de Colombia?
<SergioMeneses> no me suena su nick
<tkw-one> clarinetes compadre
<SergioMeneses> veo
<tkw-one> en fin... bueno seria que alguno de ustedes corrigiera el articulo que mensione..... para novatos como yo que tiene teclado USA seria una guia muy buena si el articulo estuviese correcto... gracias... y feliz dia tkw-one les dice.... jajajaj
<viperhoot> tkw-one: pero ese no es un wiki externo?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores nos vemos ahora voy saliendo de la oficina
<viperhoot> entonces creo que tkw-one anda en el lugar equibocaco
<viperhoot> equivocado
<tkw-one> viperhoot: hombre, no se que clase de wiki sea... yo nunca he hecho un blog ... lo que dije es que si alguien puede corregirlo .. seria bueno para los usuarios novatos que tenemos teclado USA
<viperhoot> Pero es que no podemos corregirlo porque no somos usuarios, deberías ir a esa página y contactarte directamente con el editor de esa web, es la manera más rápida pienso.
<tkw-one> ok... buen dato.
<viperhoot> ;)
<tkw-one> que significa ;)   yo no uso metalenguajes
<tkw-one> ?
<viperhoot> hahaha no mucho, sólo un guiño.
<tkw-one> humm
<alexbh> Hola
<reddli> buenas a todos
<doomsday> buenas noches es que necesito crear unos servidores en ubunto, habria alguien que me pudiera ayudar
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-16
<tkw-one_darkness> m4v: ¿¿¿que pasa friend.. ???  ni que yo fuese un delincuente de alto vuelo.... jajajajaja
<tkw-one_darkness> me siento perseguido... creo que la constitucion prohibe la persecucion y el acosamiento.... pero bueno si corrieron a los de megaupload porque no me ivan a correr a mi...
<tkw-one_darkness> m4v:  la policia gringa tiene con usted un buen elemento en latinoamerica ... 
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one_darkness, deje el ot
<tkw-one_darkness> el que??
<SergioMeneses> si tienen algo q decirse en privado por favor
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, cuales despedidas!
<SergioMeneses> a trabajar ome!
<DanielF> yo dije que me salia despues de flisol
<SergioMeneses> si DanielF se va yo tambien!
<DanielF> bienvenido al grupo same
<DanielF> jejeje
<tkw-one_darkness> flisol eso que es?
<DanielF> festival latinoamericano de instalacion de software libre
<tkw-one_darkness> una festival de nerds... y eso cuando es?
<tkw-one_darkness> ¿¿es gratis o hay que pagar la entrada y hay que llevar equipo o haya hay para hacer pruebas???
<tkw-one_darkness> DanielF: ??
<SergioMeneses> yuyu, saludos
<SergioMeneses> yuyu, si es soporte pregunta aqui o en #ubuntu-es
<yuyu> ok gracias :)
<yuyu> mira es que actualice a 12.04
<yuyu> y estoy tratando de montar una imagen iso
<yuyu> y me dice seems to be mounted read-only.
<yuyu> en 10.04 la pude montar sin problemas, 
<yuyu> ahora no tengo permisos ni nada, asi este como root
<SergioMeneses> yuyu, la estas montando por consola?
<yuyu> sip
<SergioMeneses> yuyu, que comando esta usando
<SergioMeneses> copialo textualmente
<yuyu> sudo mount -o loop /home/yuliany/programas/ISE_10_1.iso /mnt/montar_cosas/ 
<SaMe> huy me cai y se me olvido yuyu
<SaMe> fail
<SergioMeneses> andresmmujica, ping
<ofprieto> don andres casi no se le ve por aca jejejej como va todo
<ofprieto> y hola a todos :D
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, saludos
<ofprieto> :D como va todo sergio ?  compa no llego el correo que me comento...
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, no no lo he redactado
<SergioMeneses> en estos dias
<SergioMeneses> tengo q buscar la informacion
<ofprieto> ha ook jjeje es que pense que lo enviarias ese mismo dia jejeje no hay problema :D
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, si el problema es q he andado muy ocupado :S
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-17
<tkw-one_darkness> m4v: ¿?
<tkw-one_darkness> m4v: ¿ are you a gringo cop ?
<linx_> saludos 
<linx_> alguien me da una ayuda ?
<linx_> alguien por ahi que me de una mano ?
<ceronman> linx_: cual es el problema?
<linx_> hola ceronman 
<linx_> mira 
<linx_> te copio y pego un texto 
<linx_> que publicare en foro ubuntu 
<linx_> hola amigos:  me gustaría compartir una idea con ustedes, quizas es algo que ya han realizado, pero tengo ganas de hacerlo por mis propios medios.  consiste básicamente, en crear una carpeta con acceso publico atraves de internet mediante un password que se le asignara al visitante una vez que me envie un correo.  para que tenga acceso a peliculas y series, pero con la ventaja de que podra verlos directamente desde la carpeta con 
<linx_> me imagino que tendria que tener la forma 192.168.0.10, o algo parecido, mas el nombre de la carpeta y que una vez pulsado el boton enter, aparezca una ventana solicitando el password.  creo, que de esta forma se podría ahorrar horas en tiempos de espera en cargar, o pidiendo rellenar captchas innecesarios.  ¿estoy en lo correcto?  estaré atento a sus sugerencias.
<linx_> eso es a grandes razgos......navegando me entere que con samba se puede realizar eso, pero aun soy usuario novato 
<ceronman> linx_: no creo que sea buena idea usar samba para compartir algo en toda la internet.
<ceronman> linx_: pero puedes montar un servidor web o ftp para ese propósito
<linx_> que suguieres ?
<linx_> pero aclarame algo ....el problema que percibo atraves de las conexiones streming...es el tiempo de espera....mediante la forma que te explico.....sera posible que el video o pelicula carge mas rapido ?
<ceronman> linx_: la velocidad del straming depende del ancho de banda de salida del servidor y del ancho de banda de entrada del cliente
<ceronman> linx_: si montas algo así en un computador personal con una conexión casera no va a servir de mucho
<ceronman> porque usualmente las conexiones caseras tienen muy poco ancho de banda de salida
<linx_> mmmm
<ceronman> linx_: pero de todos modos podría intentarlo montando un servidor web como apache o nginx y habilitar el acceso a un directorio con las películas y eso
<linx_> me gustaria ver eso funcionando....sabes de algun link para ver ese trabajo ?
<ceronman> linx_: http://tecnoloxiaxa.blogspot.com/2008/11/servidor-web-apache-instalar-y.html
<linx_> leyendo ...
<tkw-one_darkness> mi humilde opinion.. si usa samba  puede visualizar video o escuchar audio sin lag en una lan pequeña ya sea por cable o wifi ... pero atraves de internet debe poderse porque pero de la forma habitual usted sirve el fichero y el usuario debetener el reproductor.... porque sino usted tendria que servir el fichero y el reproductor .. osea el usuario haria una conexion de escritorio remoto o como le quiera llamar.
<linx_> creo que ya entiendo un poco mas....pero para que funcione apache, es necesario que tenga "ServerName" lo cual me lleva a tener una cuenta en algun hosting.....cosa que no puedo por ahora.......pero mi proxima pregunta seria....como puedo usar mi propia conexion a internet para dicho proposito. 
<linx_> gracias por tu opinion tkw-one_darkness
<linx_> me imagino que de la forma que lo planteo...solamente seria "tocar" el origen del archivo y de esa forma tener acceso mediante los visualizadores de cada usuario...sin espera...sin streming y por ende mas rapido.
<linx_> perdon.....tocar solamente el contenedor de los archivos y una vez dentro poder ver a gusto todo el contenido
<linx_> las siguientes preguntas son referentes a seguridad....pero aun no llego a eso...: ) 
<tkw-one_darkness> imagino que youtube solo sirve el fichero... por eso se puede ver casi instantanemanete .. pero si sirviera el fichero y el reproductor .. el lag seria inmenso.... solo imagino.
<tkw-one_darkness> cual problema de seguridad va a tener alguien que solo comparte una carpete ... en la cual obviamente los archivos seran unicamente de acceso lectura.... el problema es ninguno!
<linx_> exelente!! 
<linx_> un problema menos....!! 
<linx_> lo de youtube, segun un articulo...se puede almacenar de 1 a 2 gb...pero no puede durar mas de 10 min .....de la forma que planteo...seria mucho mejor.....ya que las peliculas, series o cualquier otro documento serian de duracion ilimitada......(exeptuando cortes de luz ; )
<linx_> creo que de esa forma le damos con un palo al gato ...a muchas empresas que lucran con trabajo de otros....como lo son las emisoras de tv cable.
<linx_> gracias amigos por sus respuestas, por ahora me retiro salduos y exito 
<tkw-one_darkness> m4v: ¿are you a gringo cop?
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-18
<kalvinar> hola buen dia
<kalvinar> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<willfrand> Hey, que tal, quisiera pedirles opiniones sobre ubuntu 12.04, y sobre todo, preguntarles que problemas han tenido...
<Guest39861> hola amigos! una consulta...hay alguna forma de agrupar varios "adsense" en un click para que pueda obtener mayores beneficios monetarios ?
<willfrand> Guest39861, vos hablás de los adsense de google?
<Guest39861> hola willfrand 
<Guest39861> asi es 
<Guest39861> existe alguna forma a modo de codigo ?
<Guest39861> ojala que se le anteponga una imagen : ) 
<willfrand> no se, no suelo usarlos
<Guest39861> ok, gracias
<willfrand> pero busquemos, a ver que encontramos
<Guest39861> mirad.....aqui veo algo 
<Guest39861> http://ciudadblogger.com/2012/04/abrir-dos-o-mas-enlaces-con-un-solo.html
<Guest39861> servira para adsense ?
<willfrand> ya lo ensayaste?
<willfrand> que linux usas
<Guest39861> aun no lo he probado 
<Guest39861> pero creo se ve bien ....a simple vista 
<Guest39861> lucyd 
<willfrand> dale, intentalo
<Guest39861> la verdad no es para mi......es una idea..se las comento abiertamente.....
<Guest39861> resulta que hace poco me entere de una pagina llamada cuevana.tv ...en la cuel puedes ver videos y series en linea
<willfrand> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<willfrand> yaaaaa
<Guest39861> pero el problema, es que hace poco tubo problemas con temas de copyright 
<willfrand> si, es argentina
<Guest39861> entonces creo...sin saber nada del tema.....si es por un tema de $$$$ ¿que pasaria si por cada click en el enlace de plicula...se pagara algo similar a asistir al cine.....? mmm
<Guest39861> que dices ?
<willfrand> mmmm
<willfrand> oye
<willfrand> no se muy bien, pdria ser una solucion al asunto de los copiright, aunque recuerda quew no solo es cine, sino libros o canciones
<willfrand> bueno
<willfrand> no soy el ams indicado para hablar del asunto
<willfrand> pero veni
<willfrand> contame
<willfrand> comoe s eso de los adsense, quisiera conocer el negocio, como funciona
<Guest39861> yo tambien se lo basico...pero es por click 
<Guest39861> y pagan como 0.01 dollar 
<Guest39861> por click ....puede ser man
<willfrand> vos lo usas? te pagan?
<Guest39861> *mas 
<Guest39861> no lo uso
<Guest39861> solo invenstigacion ligera por internet 
<willfrand> y como entro a eso, a que me paguen por click
<willfrand> mmmmmmmmmmm
<willfrand> bueno
<Guest39861> ayer les envie un correo a los de cuevana 
<Guest39861> aun espero su respuesta
<Guest39861> pero ya se vera
<willfrand> eso he leido un poco tambien
<willfrand> pero no he entrado a ninguno
<willfrand> veo mucha publicidad sobre eso
<willfrand> pero no se como funcion
<willfrand> a
<willfrand> te referis a tener una pag y que te paguen por la publicidad colgada alli? 
<willfrand> viejo, cuevana no te la va a aaceptar, porque ellos andan por la información sin costo, ya la cerraron una vez, y  la apelaron hasta reabrirla
<Guest39861> tambien me entere de eso...tambien comparto lo de la info libre.....pero como son peliculas yanquis ...quizas para ahorrarse el problema de lidiar con demandas.....poner en aviso que al hacer click....se deposita en la cuenta de hollywood...o de quien sea.
<Guest39861> fin del asunto .....creo yo 
<Guest39861> me parece que es lo mas razonable
<willfrand> si
<willfrand> yo lo veo practico asi coom lo planteas
<willfrand> pero bueno
<willfrand> habrá gente que le guste enrredarse la vida
<Guest39861> pero me imagino que tendran que debatirlo los de cuevana....bueno amigo, un gusto hablar contigo, nos vemos pronto 
<Guest39861> saludos al resto del chat 
<Guest39861> adios
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-19
<Cony> hola
<Cony> =)
<Cony> kr tal?
<Cony> ke tal?**
<Cony> ????????
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-20
<danielop> hello
#ubuntu-co 2013-05-13
<LauraP> hOLA
#ubuntu-co 2013-05-14
<Martinor> Hola!
<Martinor> HEEEEY
#ubuntu-co 2013-05-15
<Lord_Ahriman> Hi anabelle
#ubuntu-co 2013-05-16
<Meganet> buenas algien que me colabore en java
<Meganet> que pena
<x1nux> http://x1nux.blogspot.com/2013/05/messenger-for-bbm-digital-dynamics-fail.html
<Lord_Ahriman> Hola a todos
<Lord_Ahriman> Hey hollman a los años
<hollman> buenas
<hollman> como estamos
<marcos> hola
<marcos> e tenido una duda a ver si me ayudan
<marcos> sobre las descarga cual consideran que es el mejor serbido de descarga
<papachan> buenas buenas
<marcos> los de argentina , brasil o usa
<papachan> yo uso usa
<papachan> pero antes siempre apuntaba a los de co
<marcos> mira aui para que me entiendas http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2361
<marcos> me refiero a cual es elmejor como lo prueba uno si ubiera alguna forma de saber cual es el mas rapido
#ubuntu-co 2013-05-17
<AlbanoTrespalaci> Hola
<AlbanoTrespalaci> buenos dias
<PonyAlverto> Hola soy un pony
<papachan> pony?
#ubuntu-co 2013-05-18
<Deyvivalencia> hola
<Deyvivalencia> buenas noches?
#ubuntu-co 2014-05-17
<ofprieto> hola buenos dias
<martalucia> ofprieto: holA
#ubuntu-co 2014-05-18
<carlos> hola odos
<Guest45324> tengo problemas co los driver de mi portatil
<Guest45324> no reconoce ni wifi ni la cam
#ubuntu-co 2015-05-11
<Ubuntero|54306> Buenas tardes
<Ubuntero|54306> Quisiera saber si algui sabe como recuperar la contraseña de un SONYWALL AS 2400 s
#ubuntu-co 2016-05-19
<ququd> asd
<ququd>  /help
<craig48> hola, alguien sabe como resolver el problema con la tarjeta wifi del lenovo s400 touch - cuando instale por primera vez funcionaba, incluso puse hacer actualizaciones y hace un dia no me volvio a conectar en wifi
#ubuntu-co 2016-05-21
<pseudor00t> Hello 
<pseudor00t> Nice todo meet you
